# FS/FT Exterior LED wallpack



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have an extra, exterior RAB WPLED 26W wallpack I won't install. Paid $329, would take $250 cash or trade for something cool. 









RAB WPLED26 26 Watt LED Wall Pack - 5000K - 3,484 Lumens - 120-277V - Bronze | PROLIGHTING


The LPACK series of LED wall packs by RAB are innovative and functional full cutoff wall pack fixtures and are an excellent choice to provide long lasting, energy efficient LED illumination to your exterior facade application. This wall pack is also DLC Standard certified, letting you benefit...




www.prolighting.com




Jeremy
Threesixone8061355


----------

